# COPPER PLATING RIMS!



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

I was thinking of copper plating my rims bumpers grille door handles my question is will the copper dull out? and will it oxidize? thanks!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There is a brown 61 that is done in all chrome and copper it looks real tough


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:09 PM~18371859
> *There is a brown 61 that is done in all chrome and copper it looks real tough
> *


any pics!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

the pics are around somewhere. just copper powdercoat everything, chrome plate then clear brown :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:27 PM~18371950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean!!


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 08:27 PM~18371950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is different and clean TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:27 PM~18371950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i dig it


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:27 PM~18371950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is so insanely sick that I cant even begin to put it into words :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

hit up "wgutierrez" from yuma arizona goodtimes chapter he has a regal all done up in copper bumpers rims all stainless looks sick


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18371233
> *I was thinking of copper plating my rims bumpers grille door handles my question is will the copper dull out? and will it oxidize? thanks!
> *


We did a set before... copper plated then clear powder coat over that to protect it for ever :biggrin: Hit me up if you want I can do some for you


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 21 2010, 09:05 PM~18372558
> *:wow: i dig it
> *


Your Lady dont let you into offtopic anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

have to clear coat


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 21 2010, 07:27 PM~18371950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 4 2010, 06:05 PM~18487681
> *have to clear coat
> *


YEP OR THAT BITCH GONNA LOOK GREEN LIKE THE STATUE OF LIBERTY


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 10:01 AM~18491198
> *YEP OR THAT BITCH GONNA LOOK GREEN LIKE THE STATUE OF LIBERTY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18371233
> *I was thinking of copper plating my rims bumpers grille door handles my question is will the copper dull out? and will it oxidize? thanks!
> *


*ONE OF OUR MEMBERS OUT HERE DID MOST OF THE CHROME ON HIS REGAL IN COPPER BUT IT'S NOT COPPER PLATED THEY POWDERCOAT THE CHROME A COPPER COLOR............................................GT*


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Sep 9 2010, 07:09 PM~18529111
> *ONE OF OUR MEMBERS OUT HERE DID MOST OF THE CHROME ON HIS REGAL IN COPPER BUT IT'S NOT COPPER PLATED THEY POWDERCOAT THE CHROME A COPPER COLOR............................................GT
> *


 damn dawg y u givin my secretes away>>>>> :biggrin: 

just have ur chrome powder coated any candy color u like to give it an anodized look my shit looks sick>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Sep 10 2010, 12:28 AM~18531800
> *damn dawg y u givin my secretes away>>>>> :biggrin:
> 
> just have ur chrome powder coated any candy color u like to give it an anodized look my shit looks sick>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


this is a bad mofo seen pics before ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Just strip off the chrome. Anything that is chrome has to be copper plated first. Just ask any Chrome shop & they will tell you. So just strip off the chrome & you'll be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Sep 9 2010, 11:42 PM~18531842
> *Just strip off the chrome. Anything that is chrome has to be copper plated first. Just ask any Chrome shop & they will tell you. So just strip off the chrome & you'll be good to go.  :thumbsup:
> *


there is nickel between the copper and chrome


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Sep 10 2010, 01:28 AM~18531800
> *damn dawg y u givin my secretes away>>>>> :biggrin:
> 
> just have ur chrome powder coated any candy color u like to give it an anodized look my shit looks sick>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


badass ride


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Sep 10 2010, 02:35 AM~18531955
> *there is nickel between the copper and chrome
> *


Plus theres no way to strip the chrom off and leave the copper without it looking like shit. GT has the best answer on that regal. Thats the smart ting to do.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

i do wonder if you put a clear coat on top if it will have the same problem with the aluminum polished rims.. a bit of gravel/chipping means it will corrode around/under the chipped piece of clear and there's no way to clean m up....  :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

PC copper color


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 12:01 PM~18491198
> *YEP OR THAT BITCH GONNA LOOK GREEN LIKE THE STATUE OF LIBERTY
> *


Sounds like something you'd run on one of your patina rides. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2010, 03:47 AM~18532197
> *badass ride
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 11:01 AM~18491198
> *YEP OR THAT BITCH GONNA LOOK GREEN LIKE THE STATUE OF LIBERTY
> *


patina


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2010, 04:44 AM~18532302
> *Plus theres no way to strip the chrom off and leave the copper without it looking like shit. GT has the best answer on that regal. Thats the smart ting to do.
> *


i can strip chrome off of nickel and the nickel will look great. just not a good idea because it will oxidize. there should be a way to strip the nickel off chemically and leave just the copper layer. i dont know what it is though


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

how much does copper plating run as compared to regular chrome plating?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Sep 11 2010, 04:22 PM~18542833
> *how much does copper plating run as compared to regular chrome plating?
> *


cheaper :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

yup copper is under the chrome and the thickest layer so you can just have them skip the nickel and chrome layers. gotta have it lacquered or something though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 10 2010, 09:42 PM~18537891
> *Sounds like something you'd run on one of your patina rides. :biggrin:
> *


that would be sick , patina center chrome lip


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 10:33 PM~18550935
> *that would be sick , patina center chrome lip
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Sep 10 2010, 02:28 AM~18531800
> *damn dawg y u givin my secretes away>>>>> :biggrin:
> 
> just have ur chrome powder coated any candy color u like to give it an anodized look my shit looks sick>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


TTT


----------

